# Regeneración en Guayaquil



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)




----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

no, algo pasa no puedo bajar fotos que piña

Bueno lo siento

chauuu muaaaaa


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Bajopontino has bautizado Sta. Lucía al cerro Santa Ana de Guayaquil, debe haber alguna Lucía por ahi que te tiene templado jajajajajajaja.


jajaja, me confundi por lo de la cancion sta Lucia, jijiji


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

El Bajopontino said:


> jajaja, me confundi por lo de la cancion sta Lucia, jijiji


 :doh:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Oigan como hacen para sacar esas caritas, por ejemplo la que has puesto juan no aparece en el listado..


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

:doh:


El Bajopontino said:


> Oigan como hacen para sacar esas caritas, por ejemplo la que has puesto juan no aparece en el listado..


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

si está busca bien abaaaaaaaaaaaaajooooooooooooooo ya casi al final del lado izquierdo, no te haría mal ir a que te revisen la vista jajajaja


----------

